# Help - elegance 810g



## Blargoans (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi

I wondered if anyone could help, our double bed above the can is electric, it's in the full up position and when I press the down arrow it just beeps at me, I've tried the r buttons 5 times but it just beeps at me, I've tried both up and down together still just beeps. I've ensured the battery is fully charged. I've left the power off and tried again but it just ( u can guess) beeps at me.

Any advice gratefully received

Thanks
Theresa


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it telling you that it is still locked/strapped. or there is an obstruction. have you a handbook for reference.

cabby

ps. don't forget to tell us what was wrong in case someone else has the same problem please.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This solution was posted some time ago, hope it works for you.

Not sure if this will help as it relates to the electric beds on Burstner Motorhome but might be worth a try as the low bleeping sounds familiar. Try holding both the raise and lower buttons together at the same time. In th burstner this resets the limits and makes the bed raise above the normal position, keep the buttons pressed and it will lower again into the correct position and bleeps 3 times. 

Mike


----------



## Blargoans (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi both, thanks for your replies, i contacted burstner and we have 3 buttons so had to press r 5 times then press down the up button until the beeping stopped then ke holding for a few secs. Thankfully it worked.

Many thanks


----------

